# Diagrama de MR-6659, display de reproductor de DVD ?



## YefersonJDiaz (May 27, 2015)

Buenas, estoy reciclando componentes de un viejo DVD que tengo en casa y le quité su display, según leí es ánodo común pero no consigo su diagrama. Todas las terminales del display están en una sola fila así que no sé cual sería el ánodo y el cátodo, ni como se configura ni nada.

Aquí una imagen para que tengáis idea de cuál es


----------



## MrCarlos (May 27, 2015)

Hola YefersonJDiaz
 No se ve la Imagen saludosa sus ordenes


----------



## YefersonJDiaz (May 27, 2015)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola YefersonJDiaz
 No se ve la Imagen saludos
> a sus ordenes



La acabo de modificar amigo, http://imageshack.com/a/img673/5230/wtbJLj.jpg allí tienes el link.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 28, 2015)

Hola YefersonJDiaz

Es muy difícil encontrar las hojas de datos cuando no se tiene el número de parte.

Por la parte de atrás(Posterior), tiene algún número ese Display ??

Este número “MR-6659” que se ve en el título del tema, es el modelo del DVD ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## YefersonJDiaz (May 28, 2015)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola YefersonJDiaz
> 
> Es muy difícil encontrar las hojas de datos cuando no se tiene el número de parte.
> 
> ...



No, el modelo que indiqué es el del Display pero no sale su datasheet ni nada equivalente, leí en algunos blogs que era ánodo común pero no sé, sería interesante saber como funciona ese display ya que a todos nos sobra un dvd en casa o aparatos con esos componentes para reciclar. Display modelo MR-6659


----------



## MrCarlos (May 28, 2015)

Hola YefersonJDiaz

Yo también estuve buscando y encontré que el fabricante es: Shenzhen Toland Technology Co., Ltd.
Y su descripción es: LED Display for DVD Player (MR-6659).

Entrando a la Página de Shenzhen Toland Technology Encontré esto:
http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/lyz1985lyz/product-detailmbjJerkcbgWo/China-LED-Display-for-DVD-MR-6658-.html

Pero nada de las hojas de datos.

Por qué no pruebas con un multímetro en la función de verificar diodos ??
Una punta del multímetro a un PIN del Display.
La otra punta del multímetro a cada uno de todos los demás PIN’s.
Si no enciende ningún segmento del Display: invierte las puntas del multímetro y vuelve a verificar todos los demás PIN’s.

Luego el siguiente PIN a cada uno de todos los demás PIN’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## YefersonJDiaz (May 28, 2015)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola YefersonJDiaz
> 
> Yo también estuve buscando y encontré que el fabricante es: Shenzhen Toland Technology Co., Ltd.
> Y su descripción es: LED Display for DVD Player (MR-6659).
> ...



Lo hice amigo funcionó lo que me dijiste, ahora sólo queda traducir eso a un diagrama porque tiene diferentes configuraciones para encender la parte de los números y eso.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 28, 2015)

Hola YefersonJDiaz

Bueno, no precisamente con la opción de continuidad sino en la opción en cuya posición aparece un Diodo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## YefersonJDiaz (May 28, 2015)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola YefersonJDiaz
> 
> Bueno, no precisamente con la opción de continuidad sino en la opción en cuya posición aparece un Diodo.
> 
> ...



En mi multímetro es la misma opción, donde está el diodo también está la de continuidad. es un Uni-t 30c


----------

